# Leather Treatment



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Just got my 05 blk with red leather. it was absolutely FILTHYYYY so i bought a bottle of meguire's(spell check) leather wipes. cleaned them up nice and left a good moist feeling. 

anyways i want to really treat my leather well, as the sun destroyed it in my ttop camaro. 

whats the best product/procedure to really keep red leather rich and clean?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I use the meguires leather wipes too, they seem to do ok. I have a bottle of the meguires leather conditioner also. I use the wipes almost everytime I clean my car about once a week and every now and then I will use the liquid conditioner for a heavier conditioning. And also try to keep the car sheltered if possible because the sun will destroy leather.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I use the Meguiar's Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner/Conditioner. Makes the seats look very good and gives it a nice smell.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I recently picked up some Lexol wipes and conditioner.I haven't used it yet,but I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

kind of on the same lines here (and trying not to thread jack), what is everyone using for their dash? ive heard people swearing by plain old armor all, and ive heard people say armor all will destroy the dash????


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Lexol or Zaino, leave that other crap on the shelf. Semper Fi


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Just got my 05 blk with red leather. it was absolutely FILTHYYYY so i bought a bottle of meguire's(spell check) leather wipes. cleaned them up nice and left a good moist feeling.
> 
> anyways i want to really treat my leather well, as the sun destroyed it in my ttop camaro.
> 
> whats the best product/procedure to really keep red leather rich and clean?


I use Meguiars Gold Glass, last long time and cleans and protects the leather. I tried the wipes, I didn't like them, some were nice and wet some were dry. If you don't have your windows tinted do it that is the best way to help protect your interior.


alsgto04 said:


> I use the Meguiar's Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner/Conditioner. Makes the seats look very good and gives it a nice smell.


:agree


justin-branam said:


> kind of on the same lines here (and trying not to thread jack), what is everyone using for their dash? ive heard people swearing by plain old armor all, and ive heard people say armor all will destroy the dash????


I use Armor All have been for years on all the cars I've own, I don't buy into the crap about it. Try Mothers and Meguiars they have special interior products that work well.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I use leather conditioner on the dash and door panels. I use Meguiars Gold. Spray it on a cloth and massage it in. The sheen disappears in a few days.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Been using Lexol cleaner and conditioner for years with excellent results; no reason to change. After I clean and condition I leave the windows down and don't drive her for a day to let it all soak in and air out...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ArmourAll works on the dash but i don't like the shine and greasy, dust attracting film it leaves. one thing i found on the seats is don't use any white, creamy stuff. it gets in the little holes and is a beach to get out. the last stuff i used was Eagle 1 Nano Protectant. it was clear and worked very well with just a warm glow instead of that shiny, greasy result. i love their wax too


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

sweet. ill probably head up to advanced and get something today. not gonna go for armor all becuase i blame it for cracking my camaro dash, wasnt cracked til i used that shat. 

anyone know of a good adhesive between leather and suede? on my driver door the section of suede is peeling off the leather.


----------

